
Blighty's Most Trusted Brand? - mocko
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/15/post_office_horizon_it_system_initial_judgment/
======
thinkingemote
The title of this hides the real news: that software bugs have caused one
suicide, several imprisonments and hundreds of people to get sacked from their
jobs. Disgraceful.

